# People who complain everytime gas in California goes over $4/gallon are imbeciles



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

It's not 2013. You don't have to be rich or even be middle class to have a car with a plug. You're spending tons of money on gas BECAUSE YOU CHOOSE TO.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Gas here is $1.60, less the Kroger discount which for bear is usually at least $0.20. Bear is more concerned about the price of food!


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Gas here is $1.60, less the Kroger discount which for bear is usually at least $0.20. Bear is more concerned about the price of food!


Yes, but gas prices will go way way up after there's eventually a vaccine or herd immunity for Covid-19. India's growing middle class will use more gasoline in the future than all the electric cars in the world save.
You can't buy a car based on today's gas prices, but what prices will be during the lifetime of that car.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Then bear will just go to India. Food is much cheaper there!


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Petrol is expensive there though, like $1/litre. Bear would have to get a scooter that was sturdy enough for bear's enormous butt!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/market...reservation-date-competitor-2020-6-1029290291


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Isn't it amazing that everyone talks about a competitor to Tesla? Tesla actually makes and delivers all electric vehicles. 

Who thinks that Nikola Motors is going to somehow take over the electric vehicle market? Nikola has not made the first vehicle yet and they have been in business for six years. Maybe they will finally start making vehicles and maybe they will sell them, but they have a huge hurdle to overcome. Maybe this is just stock manipulation bullshit?

In other news, Tesla is the only manufacturer that has had an increase in automotive sales in 2020. This happened during a period of the lowest gasoline prices in decades. The pundits said that when gas prices drop, the electric vehicle sales will vanish and consumers will go back to gas vehicles. That did not happen. It's not just the price of gasoline that sells electric cars. 

Those of us with electric vehicles are quite happy with them. In fact our vehicles have some of the highest customer satisfaction ratings in the industry.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> It's not 2013. You don't have to be rich or even be middle class to have a car with a plug. You're spending tons of money on gas BECAUSE YOU CHOOSE TO.


Natural gas.

I plan to get a compressor and run my car on the same fuel i run my stove on.

Zero tax.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

What a stupid argument. Gas is expensive in certain states because of city/county/state greed. There is no legit explanation on why gas in WI was only $.79 a few weeks ago while gas in CA was on average $2.49.

And laugh now while you can because its only a matter of time before the same greedy POS "leaders" go after electric/hybrid cars who buy less gas and therefore give less tax money to the state by imposing a per mile tax rate.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

A cure for fuel anxiety is to drive around in a country with $8/gallon petrol for a bit (Iceland 🇮🇸, UK 🇬🇧, at times – it’s $5-6 currently). I still get affordable gas when I can and drive a very fuel efficient car, but I have these things in perspective. Become a realist and the world starts to look more pleasant!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> A cure for fuel anxiety is to drive around in a country with $8/gallon petrol for a bit (Iceland &#127470;&#127480;, UK &#127468;&#127463;, at times - it's $5-6 currently).


Goddamn Socialist.

If I wanted to live there I'd take my UI/PUA and go there. &#128527;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fusion_LUser said:


> What a stupid argument. Gas is expensive in certain states because of city/county/state greed. There is no legit explanation on why gas in WI was only $.79 a few weeks ago while gas in CA was on average $2.49.
> 
> And laugh now while you can because its only a matter of time before the same greedy POS "leaders" go after electric/hybrid cars who buy less gas and therefore give less tax money to the state by imposing a per mile tax rate.


The price of gasoline is only one factor in the per gallon charged by the station.

Minimum wage is lower in Wisconsin by about six bux, almost half, compared to California.

From what I remember, most stations are leased. The price of gasoline may go up and down rapidly but leases will go down very, very slowly, if at all, more likely that it will go up.

There is also more demand for fuel in California than Wisconsin. Not sure how much but I'd guess substantially higher.

Much of the demand for fuel is in transporting goods to and from the ports not only from/to California manufacturers and consumers but also other states.

That vehicle (or any other import) that came in from overseas costs money to transport. That transportation is either added to the cost or charged separate.

When that vehicle reaches Wisconsin, the purchase price will be a little bit higher.

And yes, I realize our fuel taxes are higher.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> Yes, but gas prices will go way way up after there's eventually a vaccine or herd immunity for Covid-19.


You mean the average US price will go like way up to $5-6/gallon like people have been swearing by for just about decades now? :whistling: Sure...


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Gas here is $1.60, less the Kroger discount which for bear is usually at least $0.20. Bear is more concerned about the price of food!


No, it's not. I'm here and it's $2.89.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> It's not 2013. You don't have to be rich or even be middle class to have a car with a plug. You're spending tons of money on gas BECAUSE YOU CHOOSE TO.


Or just move out of CA ..... $2.25 here.

Hell, gas been so cheap I've been splurging with the Ethanol Free stuff!


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> It's not 2013. You don't have to be rich or even be middle class to have a car with a plug. You're spending tons of money on gas BECAUSE YOU CHOOSE TO.


TRUE! YOU can drive any one of those three shitboxes! No thanks.


----------

